# Looking for a human avatar of mangle!



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

Something like this 






- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also i will pay


----------



## piichinu (Jan 11, 2015)

You mean an icon of that OC?


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

Well Mangle isn't my oc shes a character from fnaf and I'd like an Icon of her as a human (She is a fox animatronic)


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

my shop is open! : ' )


----------



## piichinu (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Well Mangle isn't my oc shes a character from fnaf and I'd like an Icon of her as a human (She is a fox animatronic)



Do you prefer pixel or regular drawings? It's like a gijinka then O:


----------



## kassie (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's two I found by just googling Mangle gijinka:


Spoiler:  
















Edit: All you have to do is crop/resize them to fit as an avatar.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

I wouldn't mind either I found one i like but it is animated maybe use this as a ref? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> my shop is open! : ' )



I don't have enough for your shop D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

So is someone gonna do this?


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

Sooooo Someone gonna do this?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm guessing no .-. I just want art of mangle as a human.

- - - Post Merge - - -

:I


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

Bump :/


----------



## unintentional (Jan 11, 2015)

OOh, I can draw her.  Not sure when it'd be done (and if i do it tonight, well, let's say it'll be influenced by my tiredness haha)  or if it would be avatar size


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh cool! ^w^


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2015)

Bump ;w;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 12, 2015)

I can draw her
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?151486-Cadbberry-s-Free-Enough-Art-Shop <-- Refs


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2015)

okay!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2015)

bump i guess


----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2015)

bump.


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah, My friend doesn't do tbt stuff but I could ask her? She once did a mangle chibi c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

etvoile http://ashleypresent9.deviantart.com/art/The-Mangle-Chibi-498739313


----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2015)

WoolenMittens said:


> Ah, My friend doesn't do tbt stuff but I could ask her? She once did a mangle chibi c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> etvoile http://ashleypresent9.deviantart.com/art/The-Mangle-Chibi-498739313



ok v:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 15, 2015)

I am working on it, been busy with school. I should be done soon though


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Here you go!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2015)

cute!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad you like it


----------

